# eclipse und jre

## therjak

ich hab eclipse-sdk installiert, ging auch ohne probleme, nur ich kann beim laufenden eclipse (java-app, oder?) keine jre einstellen. ich hab die blackdown-jdk und jre und die ibm-jdk installiert, aber keines will eclipse finden (der neu button geht gar nicht). die eclipse-platform-bin mit dem jdt plugin hat automatisch die system jre erkannt und benutzt, aber da gentoo ja diese bin builds zugunsten des sdk aufgeben will, ist die zeit ja wohl gekommen auch umzusteigen. java-config hab ich schon zu oft probiert, daran liegt es wohl nicht. mir sind nun die ideen ausgegangen, die sun-jdk will ich nun nicht auch noch installieren, mit den blackdown war ich bisher ganz zufrieden, ausserdem glaub ich nicht, das noch eine jre etwas bringen wuerde. irgend welche ideen?

----------

## iDeJ

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, welche Eclipse Version hast du?

3.0?  -  dann upgrade mal auf 3.1, danach gings bei mir plötzlich

----------

## MrMagic

hi,

3.1 ??? auf welchem Mirror haste die denn gefunden ??? Ich finde nur 3.0 ??? na ja, egal, was du noch probieren koenntest ist eclipse mit nem Parameter starten.

/opt/eclipse/eclipse -vm /opt/javadir/jre/bin/java

bei mir hat eclipse dann die vm benutzt um sich selber zu starten und sie dann auch gleich als gueltige vm zu arbeiten eingetragen  :Wink: 

Gruss MrMagic

----------

## papaC

Ich habe selbstsamm problemme.   Das "Add" ist grau und dabei kann Ich nicht eine JRE geben.  Also beim  "Search" findet sie nicht auf mein root oder auf mein /opt foldern.  Gibts kein jre in diesen pop-up.

Jetz hab Ich eclipse-sdk-2.1.2 von portage installiert.  Was soll Ich tun?

I habe denn java-config Beispiel lesen.  Und haben vielen java:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jeff@terrapin eclipse $ ls -d /opt/*jdk* /opt/*jre*
> 
> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1  /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.04  /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.01
> ...

 

Mit keine JRE hat mein ".java" das java.lang.Object nicht finden konnen.  

Ich habe von JBOSS-IDE plugin installiert, aber glaubt nicht warum oder wie es wurde mein JRE vergessen.  Das war eine "zip file" das /home/jeff/org.jboss.ide.eclipse_1.2.1.bin.dist.zip heisst.  Find man dieses download auf www.jboss.org um den JBOSS-IDE link.

----------

## eryvile

Ich starte Eclipse (2.1 mit Upgrade auf 2.1.2) bei mir immer mit

```
/opt/eclipse/eclipse -vm /opt/sun-jdk/bin/java -vmargs -Xmx328M -Xms256M
```

/opt/sun-jdk ist dabei ein Link auf das jeweils aktuelle jdk-Verzeichnis (derzeit sun-jdk-1.4.2.02), die Angaben für Xmx und Xms sind jetzt nicht speziell so gewählt, eher reiner Zufall... Alles läuft wie Butter  :Smile:  Der Add-Button in den Preferences ist auch da, bringt bloss nicht wirklich viel, da ich nur das Sun-JDK installiert habe  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kurz: Ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme, Eclipse ans Laufen zu bringen!

----------

## papaC

Klar, wenn Ich nur dass eclipse-sdk haben gibts alles klar.

Aber wenn Ich auch dass Jboss-IDE installieren, denn das "Add" button ist grau und gibts kein JRE.

Konnen sie JBoss-IDE plugin installieren und sieht was passiert darran?

----------

## sebfisch

Hallo,

ich hab ein ähnliches (das selbe) Problem mit Eclipse:

hab eclipse-sdk-2.1.2 (vorher hatte ich 2.1.1 platform und jdt) und junit emerged und als Plugins das UML Plugin von Omondo, die Visual Editor Platform (dazu auch emf und gef) und das language-pack samt patch installiert.

Jetzt findet Eclipse kein jre mehr - Fehlermeldungen im Taskview sind:

Das Projekt wurde aufgrund von Klassenpfadfehlern (Klassenpfad ist unvollständig oder an Zyklus beteiligt) nicht erstellt.

und

Klassenpfadcontainer ohne Binding: 'Standardsystembibliothek'.

Beim Versuch, ne Systembibliotheksdefinition zu erstellen, beobachte ich das selbe wie ihr:

Der Hinzufügen-Knopf (language pack funktioniert..) ist deaktiviert - es funktioniert nur der Suchen-Knopf, der sagt aber, dass er kein jre finden kann, auch wenn ich ihm direkt mein jre vor die nase setze (hab sun 1.4.2-02 und blackdown 1.3.1 und 1.4.1)

bin ratlos und dankbar für hilfreiche Ideen  :Smile: 

Sebastian

P.S.: Beim Starten von eclipse (aus ner shell) selber bekomm ich keine Fehlermeldung - der -vm Parameter hilft auch nix.

----------

## sebfisch

hallo,

ich hab das Problem mal im englischsprachigen Bereich geschildert - dort steht auch meine "Lösung" auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin, wie lange sie hält und nicht weiß, ob sie für andere funktioniert - siehe hier

----------

